# Mini Skid plow upgrade



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

Hey Guys,

I currently plow with my Mini skid and a 50" blade that at full angle gives me 48" for sidewalks.

I picked up a free Polaris 60" blade and I am trying to figure the best way to make wings. I was thinking of splitting the new blade in half and then bolting it to the back side of my blade on each side to give me some extra width but the option to take them off for sidewalks.

Does this sound crazy? 
Current plow 









New blade 









Would a bolt through the bottom flange and than another two at the outer edge of the current plow be enough(one in the flange and one at the top


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Nice. Maybe sliding/slide out wings? 

Oof the back woodnt be as strong as the front.


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

cjames808 said:


> Nice. Maybe sliding/slide out wings?
> 
> Oof the back woodnt be as strong as the front.


I think sliding might outside my fab abilities.

In front might be easier to since the new blade is a little shorter. Although if I go behind I might be able to add a pivot and make it a containment too


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

Any additional thoughts before I start cutting this blade apart?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Maybe cut it apart and make wings similar to truck plow wings that could be removed for narrower walks, etc.. 
If the wings are angled in, like most truck plows, you can contain more snow as well.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Google diy plow wings for some ideas.


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

So I started messing around with the wings today. Split the plow in half and then removed some of the blade up to the support so I could keep the flange on the bottom.

initial setup is straight but I might make them angle in a bit. I would prefer a full metal edge and if I angle them I would have to add a rubber edge so the blade and still trip

As they sit they add 2ft each side for a total of 7'. Probably way to big


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Daley Construction said:


> So I started messing around with the wings today. Split the plow in half and then removed some of the blade up to the support so I could keep the flange on the bottom.
> 
> initial setup is straight but I might make them angle in a bit. I would prefer a full metal edge and if I angle them I would have to add a rubber edge so the blade and still trip
> 
> ...


7' is too wide. For one thing, it probably won't scrape properly. 
If you look at plow wings angled in, the side that fits into the plow would have to be curved to fit the curvature of the existing blade. You should be able to scribe it to fit. 
Play around with some luan underlayment to make a pattern 1st.


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

EWSplow said:


> 7' is too wide. For one thing, it probably won't scrape properly.
> If you look at plow wings angled in, the side that fits into the plow would have to be curved to fit the curvature of the existing blade. You should be able to scribe it to fit.
> Play around with some luan underlayment to make a pattern 1st.


If I do make then angle it would do both straight and angle with so I would add some conveyor belt to let the joint flex


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I ththink you might want to use some square tube on the back side of your blade. You could use tube that fits inside those tubes on the wings to slide them on/off and pin them on


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

jonniesmooth said:


> I ththink you might want to use some square tube on the back side of your blade. You could use tube that fits inside those tubes on the wings to slide them on/off and pin them on


I might need to add some. Problem I have is welding it to the blade. I only have a stick welder and haven't had much success welding thinner material.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Daley Construction said:


> I might need to add some. Problem I have is welding it to the blade. I only have a stick welder and haven't had much success welding thinner material.


Might be a job for your local welder. Might put some angle pieces top and bottom of the tube to join them tube to the blade. 
I'm much better with my arc welder then my wire one. Get some thick wall tube, and angle, if you do attempt to do it yourself. Always spark and start your weld on the thicker piece and pool out to the thinner piece. Go slow and let it cool often.


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

Did some more work the wings today

Going to keep them straight for now. 
They come of and can be stored on the back of the blade in 45seconds each.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

So, they're removable?
Maybe, have a couple pieces of square tube on the existing plow and smaller tube on the wings that could slide into them to keep it from folding back .
I'd do it on top and just above the cutting edge.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

EWSplow said:


> So, they're removable?
> Maybe, have a couple pieces of square tube on the existing plow and smaller tube on the wings that could slide into them to keep it from folding back .
> I'd do it on top and just above the cutting edge.


Eggzactly. 1/2 way there.


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

EWSplow said:


> So, they're removable?
> Maybe, have a couple pieces of square tube on the existing plow and smaller tube on the wings that could slide into them to keep it from folding back .
> I'd do it on top and just above the cutting edge.


You don't think that the factor angle on the back of the wing that extend into the blade 6" with two bolts would be enough to keep them from folding back.

I pushed a little snow in my alley with them and the worked well.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Daley Construction said:


> You don't think that the factor angle on the back of the wing that extend into the blade 6" with two bolts would be enough to keep them from folding back.
> 
> I pushed a little snow in my alley with them and the worked well.


They're lapped by 6"?
I think I'd opt for something a little more rigid. I'd also go as far as the 2 vertical framing members on the plow. You also need something to hold them in. 
If you're using angle, weld a piece of angle or something on the frames to hold them for back blading.


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

Had a little snow last night so I got to give them a try and I am quite impressed. They cut really well and didn't give me any problems.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Daley Construction said:


> Had a little snow last night so I got to give them a try and I am quite impressed. They cut really well and didn't give me any problems.
> 
> View attachment 201222


Nice to see it worked out for you.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You've got more patience than me...I think I'd rather have a colonoscopy than plow a parking lot with a mini skid.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Daley Construction said:


> I might need to add some. Problem I have is welding it to the blade. I only have a stick welder and haven't had much success welding thinner material.


Try turning the heat down and downhilling a 3/32nd - 6011 rod


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

Hey Guys,

Snow is starting here again and the small gas station I took care of for last year asked me to plow again.

I was thinking of getting a push box to speed things along

Found this for $750. I would need to modify the mount for my machine but that would be simple.

Thought?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Daley Construction said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Snow is starting here again and the small gas station I took care of for last year asked me to plow again.
> 
> ...


And a cutting edge... what happened to that plow with wings you fabricated? Looked like it worked well.


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> And a cutting edge... what happened to that plow with wings you fabricated? Looked like it worked well.


Yes it needs a cutting edge. I was thinking of using conveyor belt as I have a 8'x8' section.

I still have the blade but we get a lot of chinooks here so there is a lot of slushy snow that I though the push box would be more efficient


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Daley Construction said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Snow is starting here again and the small gas station I took care of for last year asked me to plow again.
> 
> ...





Daley Construction said:


> Yes it needs a cutting edge. I was thinking of using conveyor belt as I have a 8'x8' section.
> 
> I still have the blade but we get a lot of chinooks here so there is a lot of slushy snow that I though the push box would be more efficient


How big is the pusher? 
Does it have a skid steer, or tractor mount?
You should be able to adapt to a mini skid.

The conveyor belt would probably work. Thickness?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You've got more patience than me...I think I'd rather have a colonoscopy than plow a parking lot with a mini skid.


Aw, forget it, too easy.......


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

jomama45 said:


> Aw, forget it, too easy.......


It's the machine I have and I have no need for anything larger. This is just some extra income alongside renovation work durning the winter. Sure takes a bit longer than a truck


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

EWSplow said:


> How big is the pusher?
> Does it have a skid steer, or tractor mount?
> You should be able to adapt to a mini skid.
> 
> The conveyor belt would probably work. Thickness?


It's a 6' pusher. Has a John deer mount but modifying that should be simple.

I can't recall the thickness but I think it was around 1"


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Daley Construction said:


> Yes it needs a cutting edge. I was thinking of using conveyor belt as I have a 8'x8' section.
> 
> I still have the blade but we get a lot of chinooks here so there is a lot of slushy snow that I though the push box would be more efficient


I used plastic garden edge trim as a deflector on a snowex 1575 once in a pinch. Lasted longer than the OEM part.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Daley Construction said:


> It's a 6' pusher. Has a John deer mount but modifying that should be simple.
> 
> I can't recall the thickness but I think it was around 1"


6' might be a bit much for that mini skid.

The modification should be easy. A couple pieces of angel iron and flat bar.

1" thick conveyor belt should be plenty.

I hope its works out for you.


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

EWSplow said:


> 6' might be a bit much for that mini skid.
> 
> The modification should be easy. A couple pieces of angel iron and flat bar.
> 
> ...


I was concerned about 6' being a bit big also. I was thinking of leaving the pusher on site as I use the blade at my place. Then if the snow it to much for the pusher the blade is an easy option.

Will the pusher preform well on a lumpy parking lot? This gas station could really use some new asphalt


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

Daley Construction said:


> I was concerned about 6' being a bit big also. I was thinking of leaving the pusher on site as I use the blade at my place. Then if the snow it to much for the pusher the blade is an easy option.
> 
> Will the pusher preform well on a lumpy parking lot? This gas station could really use some new asphalt


Picked up the pusher on Monday. Has a little down time at the end of the day today so I fabricated a back drag that bolts on. Now I just need to get the edge put on and weld on the quick attach plate.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Daley Construction said:


> Picked up the pusher on Monday. Has a little down time at the end of the day today so I fabricated a back drag that bolts on. Now I just need to get the edge put on and weld on the quick attach plate.
> View attachment 207716
> View attachment 207715


How's the mini skid handle with the pusher hanging off the front?


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

EWSplow said:


> How's the mini skid handle with the pusher hanging off the front?


Doesn't mind it at all. Had it at full height and had no problems. I talked to a guy who has a video of his M85 with the same size pusher on YouTube and he said his only problem has be traction with his tracks.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Daley Construction said:


> Doesn't mind it at all. Had it at full height and had no problems. I talked to a guy who has a video of his M85 with the same size pusher on YouTube and he said his only problem has be traction with his tracks.


i figured traction might be a problem. 
Guess you'll have to just eat more pasta and drink more beer.


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

EWSplow said:


> i figured traction might be a problem.
> Guess you'll have to just eat more pasta and drink more beer.


Lol. Definitely more beer. I have an extra 200lbs of suitcase weights that I can add if I have traction issues.


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

Well I got to finally put the pusher to work this week. We got a 30cm fall with lots of drifting.
Push's like a champ 
















Did a bunch of walks for a freind also and his crew was having problems keeping up


----------

